# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Blind and Deaf Photography Can Now 'See' His Photos Thanks to 3D Printing

## Brian_Krassenstein

Imagine being left without both your vision and your hearing.  It would be quite challenging to get along in everyday life.  One man named Brendon Borellini unfortunately suffers from both complete blindness, and being deaf.  That's doesn't stop him though as he is a photographer.  Borellini snaps photos with the help of friends and really enjoys the experience.  One problem he has is that he can not see his own work.  Thats when a man named Steve Mayer-Miller decided to help him out.  Steve figured out a way to 3D print the photos which Borellini was taking.  This allowed Borellini to be able to 'see' his work through touch.  More details on this incredible story, as well as a short documentary can be found here:  http://3dprint.com/12671/3d-print-bl...f-photography/

Below is a picture of one of his photos 3d printed:

----------


## awerby

I don't think you need to be an Arduino expert to do that. All you need is a program with a heightfield algorithm, which will do the embossing into 3D from a 2D image, and the ability to run the printer. Here's a service that does it online, apparently for free: http://www.selva3d.com/

----------

